# My thoughts on Xanax Tolerance/Euphoria (long/introspective)



## happyboy (Jan 20, 2007)

When I first started taking Xanax maybe three weeks ago, I would get real strong euphoria after maybe 20-30 minutes. I'd feel fantastic. I take maybe 1 mg, 3-4 times per week for maybe 3 weeks now. The euphoria has definitely disappeared and I understand the general consensus is that this is what happens after a while. The anti-anxiety properties are not supposed to be affected.

However, I've noticed that the euphoria in a way does help my social anxiety. It makes sense that it would also. Naturally, when you're happier, you'll be more confident and less anxious amongst those of the opposite sex or figures of authority, etc. While Xanax still helps with my anxiety, it definitely is a bit less than it initially helped.

Now here's a possible solution I have. It involves using multiple benzos and alternating them. IE, a valium on tue, xanax on thurs, and maybe an ativan on friday. Obtaining these medications is not a problem for me. However, two questions I have:

1) Will the euphoria/happy feeling disappear to the same extent. In other words, is the tolerance something unique to benzos in general or to specific ones like Xanax.

2) Is taking each benzo only once per week enough to ensure that the euphoria/happiness doesn't disappear.

Please note that I am in no way a drug addict or even someone w/ an addictive personality. I am a very logical person and have determined that this happy feeling on Xanax definitely improves my social anxiety. I have no plans to increase the dosage to irresponsible levels or anything like that.

Anyway, if you have answers to either of those two questions or general thoughts about what I've experienced, please do share!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: My thoughts on Xanax Tolerance/Euphoria (long/introspect*



happyboy said:


> IE, a valium on tue, xanax on thurs, and maybe an ativan on friday. Obtaining these medications is not a problem for me.


If you can obtain this benzo assortment, then give it a try and report back to us how it works. I've never personally heard of anyone intentionally doing this, nor read of anything to suggest that it would help. I've swapped from one benzo to another numerous times over the years, but that was as I sought what worked best for me and played around with which pill at which dose. Swapping benzos back & forth was a non-event for me.

All benzos are very much the same, so I woudn't expect you to find any real difference between taking Xanax only (as I use) or switching benzos for each day of the week.


----------



## happyboy (Jan 20, 2007)

*re: My thoughts on Xanax Tolerance/Euphoria (long/introspect*

Are you aware of any additional health risks when using multiple benzos? Like is there a certain period of time (> 24 hrs) that I should wait before taking a diff benzo? Also what about withdrawal effects? Will I suffer withdrawal if I implement my plan and say 4 months later drop one of the 3 or 4 benzos, or is withdrawl more related to just stopping all benzos? Definitely questions to ask a DR, but i feel like he'll think my plan is kind of nutty though I think it's quite logical and has some potential to further improve my SA w/o increasing my intake of benzos.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: My thoughts on Xanax Tolerance/Euphoria (long/intros*



happyboy said:


> Are you aware of any additional health risks when using multiple benzos?


No. A few people do use more than one benzo. The common example of this would be someone who takes Klonopin all the time (slow onset of action, but long-lasting) for their constant state of anxiety. And then they supplement that with Xanax (faster acting, but shorter acting) for those times of severe anxiety or panic where they need extra help.



happyboy said:


> Like is there a certain period of time (> 24 hrs) that I should wait before taking a diff benzo?


No, you can mix benzos any way you want. It makes no difference. The total amount you take is all that really matters.



happyboy said:


> Also what about withdrawal effects? Will I suffer withdrawal if I implement my plan and say 4 months later drop one of the 3 or 4 benzos, or is withdrawl more related to just stopping all benzos?


All benzos are very cross tolerant, so there should be no withdrawal when swapping as you're just going from one drug to another drug that's very similar. Withdrawal should only happen if you stop all benzos.

I, for example, take 10 mg of Xanax a day. If I ever wanted to stop I'd have to taper off over a couple months using Valium (or phenobarbital).


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

*re: My thoughts on Xanax Tolerance/Euphoria (long/introspect*

Xanax gives that initial euphoria because of how easily it passes through the blood brain barrier and the GABAa subunits it tweaks. What you propose for lack of a better word is idiotic and recreational drug seeking behaviour.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Benzos are cross tolerant. Switching them wont do anything. Let us know when nothing happens after you experiment. I've tried Ativan, Klonopin, and Valium. If you want eurphoria, take opiates like Oxycodone or Hydromorphone. They give you a better high then benzos. I sometimes get that high you speak of on klonopin instead of xanax.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: My thoughts on Xanax Tolerance/Euphoria (long/intros*



UltraShy said:


> I, for example, take 10 mg of Xanax a day.


Damn, that's a lot of Xanax.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: re: My thoughts on Xanax Tolerance/Euphoria (long/intros*



LDG 124 said:


> Damn, that's a lot of Xanax.


They really should pay ultrashy to be studied or something. He's got to have some gene or something that causes this crazy drug metabolism.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2005)

*re: My thoughts on Xanax Tolerance/Euphoria (long/introspect*

your absolutely asking for disaster, your problem is "you have no problem" getting access to benzo's and that you think being *logical disqualifies you from being a drug addict, well think again.
i recommend you take a nice little break all together.


----------

